

Yahoo's Mayer gets internal flak for more rigorous hiring - tadeegan
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/12/us-yahoo-hiring-idUSBRE92B06R20130312

======
sultezdukes
I don't think it's a good idea for a company-wide policy of no working from
home. Lower level managers should be responsible for the decisions they make
in that regard. On the other hand, sometimes a leader has to take strong and
controversial stances in order to save a sinking ship.

Jobs was a dick as an executive, but since Apple became the golden child after
he returned, nobody said anything. If she turns things around, she won't be
called a bitch.

